# Pygmy goats



## miaalessi (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can adopt pigmy goats in maryland?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Where are you in Maryland?

Annapolis Area:

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/sea...ery=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Baltimore Area:

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/sea...ery=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Chambersburg Area:

http://chambersburg.craigslist.org/...ery=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Eastern Shore:

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/...ery=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Frederick Area:

http://frederick.craigslist.org/sea...ery=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Southern Maryland:

http://smd.craigslist.org/search/sss?zoomToPosting=&query=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Western Maryland:

http://westmd.craigslist.org/search...ery=pygmy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1


----------



## Jason_L (Jan 11, 2013)

miaalessi said:


> Does anyone know where I can adopt pigmy goats in maryland?


Where in MD are you? I'm in Owings, MD.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/pygmy-pets-sale-143251/


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Try www.petfinder.com. At least in my area, there's lots of goats on there. Though most of the rescues have a no breeding policy. So depends on what your goaty goals are. But for pets, seems like a good option.


----------



## ShultsAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

The National Pygmy Goat Association Convention and shows are in Hagerstown Maryland this June 14th thru the 16th. The NPGA website has the info


----------

